# MAJOR haulage! Alice + Olivia, In The Groove, Nail polish, etc...



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright, so I didn't realize just how much I got this past week until I actually tallied it up. I have pictures of my MAC haul but not of everything else.

*From MAC:*







- "Partylicious" pigment
- "Later." pigment
- "If It Sparkles..." pigment
- "If it's pink..." dazzelglass creme
- "Stereo Rose" MSF
- "So Rich So Pretty" nail lacquer
- "Military" nail lacquer
- "Morning.After" nail lacquer
- (Not pictured) "Soft and Gentle" MSF

*From Sally Beauty Supply:*

- Orly nail polishes in "Goth", "Close Your Eyes", "Shine On Crazy Diamond", and "Love Each Other"
- China Glaze polishes in "Towel Boy Toy", "Kiwi Cool-Ada", and "Wild Mink" 
- Seche Vite top coat
- Nail Life Aromatherapy Drop On Polish Dryer (which came with a free Nail Life Jojoba And Tea Tree Oil Cuticle Remover)

*Chatter's:*

- OPI polish in "Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow"
- China Glaze "Fun in the Sun" Set (includes the colours "Sour Apple", "Dreamsicle", "Blue Hawaiian", and "Bad Kitty" 
- China Glaze polishes in "Sun Worshipper" and "Yellow Polka Dot Bikini"

*Wal-Mart:*

- Wet 'n' Wild "Wild Shine" polishes were on sale for $1 each so I picked up 8! The colours I got are "Bijou Blue", "Burgundy Frost", "Tickled Pink", "Eggplant Frost", "Lavender Pearlescent", "Sparkled", "Blazed", and "Caribbean Frost"


phew!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Enjoy!!! They look so good being next to each other!!


----------



## Sass (Jul 12, 2010)

If it's Pink is the bomb!!!!  I'm glad I got it and it's good to see that someone else, here, has it too.  Enjoy!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 12, 2010)

NICE haul! How do you like the Wet & Wild nail polishes? If you've ever tried them before, that is.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow hope you enjoy


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice haul! I'm becoming very addicted to nail polish. How are the Wet & Wild ones? They have some very pretty colors. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about the Wet 'n' Wild polishes, I actually haven't tried them yet. I just figured that for $1 I really couldn't go wrong so I grabbed a few colours that looked decent in the bottle and I'll test them out in the near future.


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

NICE HAUL!

drooling over those pigments!


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

those pigments are gorgeous colors but all my friends say the new pigments dont compare so im a little iffy about buying


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice haul! that msf looks good


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 18, 2010)

nice haulage! have you tried if it sparkles pigment? if so how did you like it?

still seeing if i need it or not.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanted if it's pink l/g but not sure it'll look good on me! but anywho enjoy your goodies!


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice! Im so jelouse lol


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice haul


----------

